# Flemish Giant Rabbits - as a pet...



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2011)

Because we're moving back to NZ it means no more snakes  

But it does open up a wide world of mammals... And Flemish Giants are on the top of my list... Good for the kids  (8 years old and up - so old enough).

If you've kept them, or know of some who does - please let me know some tips on the breed. Some things to watch out for (ie the carrot patch). 

I don't particularly want guinea pigs again... I've had all sorts of rabbits in the past, but I think a flemish giant would be on the top of my list of 'next' pets.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Apr 9, 2011)

Kept Flemish giants X NZ whites as a kid, perfect pets and good eating cant say we ever had any problems with them.
Carrot patch?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 9, 2011)

call me weird but i think there a bit creepy lol


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2011)

NatoRey said:


> call me weird but i think there a bit creepy lol



haha... How can this be creepy:







Unless you mean the guy holding it is creepy - then I agree....


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive never kept a giant rabbit...but rabbits in general are AMAZING pets. except dwarf rabbits...the grumpy little things.

They're so loving, and believe it or not, you can train them to use litter trays like cats and have them free in the house (my aunty used to have a house rabbit)

I had a beautiful big fluffy white rabbit, I gave her away to a young girl who really fell in love with him when I moved to the city for uni since I knew he'd enjoy himself more (he got to live in a giant pen on a farm!)

your kids will be so happy, and they eat your leftovers/old veg etc so they're useful as well!

my rabbit as a teeny tiny bub!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 9, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Jeez sheep no longer doing it for them so there breeding giant rabbits.



Hahahaha... I have nothing to say to that one... Must remember I am in the company of Australians....



vampstorso said:


> Ive never kept a giant rabbit...but rabbits in general are AMAZING pets. except dwarf rabbits...the grumpy little things.
> 
> They're so loving, and believe it or not, you can train them to use litter trays like cats and have them free in the house (my aunty used to have a house rabbit)
> 
> ...



Do you keep anything that isn't cute???

I think it's funny dwarf rabbits are grumpy... It's all about presence when you're small I guess!

I've read they're easy to train - but not really sure how effective the training is - but yes, I'd like a free-to-roam rabbit in the house. Maybe a guard rabbit?

But because of their nocturnal behaviour would a free roaming house rabbit become annoying? All I need in the middle of the night is a 12kg, carrot munching ball of fluff wanting a bit of attention.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 9, 2011)

> All I need in the middle of the night is a 12kg, carrot munching ball of fluff wanting a bit of attention.


that gave me a giggle slimy


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 9, 2011)

Cross them with sheep and you get this...... doubt it would be an enjoyable life lol


----------



## cement (Apr 9, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Cross them with sheep and you get this...... doubt it would be an enjoyable life lol
> View attachment 194595
> View attachment 194596
> View attachment 194597
> View attachment 194598



WHAT THE HELL???? Are they for washing the car?


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 9, 2011)

I have yet too see how my jungle bub turns out I guess ;P

but in all seriousness; thank you 
both of them ended up living in a huge pen on a farm with some goats and chickens!


It's odd...shetland ponies are apparently grumpy too!


it's worth a shot I think  Would be cool at the least! Not sure about that one...
but since they're a big ball of fluff at least you wouldn't hear claws on the floor or something (like with dogs)
I think if the kids for example were playing with it all day, it'd probably be quite happy to curl up for a sleep at night!
guess you'll have to overright its sleeping instinct 


I want photos if you end up with a big fat rabbit!


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 10, 2011)

OMG - a rodent that doesn't need gaffa tape !


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm onto the breeder - and she said she's got them for NZ$50 each... She's going to breed in July/August - not so sure how long before they're available tho... She also reckons they're around 7kg at 7 months old!

And for you cat lovers: http://naturespace.webs.com/flemishgiant.htm

"Cats find them a little difficult to manage if they are looking for an easy catch. The back feet of a Flemish Giant would give the local cat a good run for it money and send them flying (if they get too close for the rabbits comfort)."

From the same page (and the breeder):






Spot the flemish giant... Both rabbits are 5 months old....


----------



## Specks (Apr 10, 2011)

slim6y said:


> I'm onto the breeder - and she said she's got them for NZ$50 each... She's going to breed in July/August - not so sure how long before they're available tho... She also reckons they're around 7kg at 7 months old!
> 
> And for you cat lovers: NaturesPace - Flemish Giant
> 
> "Cats find them a little difficult to manage if they are looking for an easy catch. The back feet of a Flemish Giant would give the local cat a good run for it money and send them flying (if they get too close for the rabbits comfort)."



So that's $2.50 Australian ;-)


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2011)

specksta1er said:


> So that's $2.50 Australian ;-)


 
Actually with the $ the way it is - it'll only be $1.85 by time she's bred them!!


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 10, 2011)

soooooo freaking cute!


love its big fat face ^___^


...does make me want to go watch Watership Down!


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 11, 2011)

$37 for a rabbit that could feed an african family for a month, i want one!! LOL



vampstorso said:


> ...does make me want to go watch Watership Down!


whats watership down?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 11, 2011)

nawwwww super cuteness


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> $37 for a rabbit that could feed an african family for a month, i want one!! LOL
> 
> 
> whats watership down?




An EXTREMELY sad graphic movie about rabbits...look into it, if you like rabbits it'll break your heart! It's rather old but a famous classic


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 11, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Cross them with sheep and you get this...... doubt it would be an enjoyable life lol
> View attachment 194595
> View attachment 194596
> View attachment 194597
> View attachment 194598


no way i would move to nz with any sort of rabbit sheep


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, a bunny that hits 7-8kg + contacts in Australian herpetoculture + big *** freezer = business opportunity!

APS won't be the same without you slim!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 11, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Hmm, a bunny that hits 7-8kg + contacts in Australian herpetoculture + big *** freezer = business opportunity!
> 
> APS won't be the same without you slim!


 
hehehe - I think we think the same... however... will I need to revert to the 'export' of frozen food to Australia?

You do get flemish giants here you know - just can't keep them in Queensland that's all... So all your scrubbies go hungry!

Just because I leave the country doesn't mean I leave APS - mate... this is my first forum... I'm sticking with it... Until someone does New Zealand Giant Bunnies.com....


----------



## Defective (Apr 11, 2011)

thats not a rabbit that a small mop good for cleaning the bathroom floor with!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 11, 2011)

Lambert said:


> thats not a rabbit that a small mop good for cleaning the bathroom floor with!


 
Soak them first in a bucket of soapy water and then let them do it themselves... Always leave a dry one to come in afterwards to remove the excess water tho.


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Just because I leave the country doesn't mean I leave APS - mate... this is my first forum... I'm sticking with it... Until someone does New Zealand Giant Bunnies.com....


 
Slim6y.....Wouldn't that be like any addict getting a taste again? Shear temptational. See you back over here soon lol


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 11, 2011)

slim6y said:


> hehehe - I think we think the same... however... will I need to revert to the 'export' of frozen food to Australia?
> 
> You do get flemish giants here you know - just can't keep them in Queensland that's all... So all your scrubbies go hungry!
> 
> Just because I leave the country doesn't mean I leave APS - mate... this is my first forum... I'm sticking with it... Until someone does New Zealand Giant Bunnies.com....



Another possible venture? 

Yeh, good 'ol Qld. "No bunnies for you, we have enough here already!" Glad you'll be sticking around!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> OMG - a rodent that doesn't need gaffa tape !



*note to self* do not read this at work....people think your crazy when you fall off your chair from laughing....


----------



## slim6y (Apr 11, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> An EXTREMELY sad graphic movie about rabbits...look into it, if you like rabbits it'll break your heart! It's rather old but a famous classic


 
(singing) Bright eyes... Burning like fire... (did I see a tear roll down your cheek....)

I have an appointment on Monday to see the bunny specialist in Kaipoi (just north of Christchurch) to see the bucks and the does - she said that it takes 14 weeks from birth till ownership as they get vaccinated at 12 weeks.

We're thinking of between 1 - 3 does at the moment. 

She sent some photos - and they're totally adorable looking creatures. 

But she said they get tattooed as well???

So - these bunnies are a little bit punk? Sweet... Me and the bunnies can chat about skin art on a few occasions and I can show them mine too


----------



## beeman (Apr 12, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Hmm, a bunny that hits 7-8kg + contacts in Australian herpetoculture + big *** freezer = business opportunity!
> 
> APS won't be the same without you slim!


 
We already breed rabbits here that atain the same size and weights!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's some pics of the males - one of which (at least) will be the father of our baby rabbits...







A 6 month old buck






At 6 months and weighing in at 5.11kg!!!






Another very cute buck






How could you not ADORE this animal???











They also come in three colours - but only one size... BIG!






This isn't a giant rabbit.... But I thought I'd throw it in there anyway as one of the locals...


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 19, 2011)

They look very cute. I have a friend that was trying to rehome one, it's hard enough to convince the hubby to let me have another rabbit let alone a giant one! Make sure you update the thread when you receive your little ones!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2011)

will do - but it could be some months away yet


----------

